# 625, 4.13 & Sound Quality



## Delta5 (Aug 7, 2006)

While I really appreciate the new search functions, this software patch has introduced a problem. Is anyone else experiencing tapping/clicking sounds? Like a ticky-ticky-ticky noise as sounds fade out? I have a fairly decent home theater system, and pretty much always watch TV using the Dolby ProLogic II setting, and it has always sounded great. But now, when there's significant sound, like direct dialog or a shout or a bang, there's a tapping/clicking noise coming from the 625. It's not just one speaker, as I can hear it from all of the speakers in my system - but mostly from the center channel, which makes sense as that's where most of the sound is coming from anyway. It sounds like a bad compression artifact. It's doing it on all channels, from any recording - even those made before the software patch.

Now I know that the first reaction is that there's a problem with the receiver, speakers, or wiring. There is not. It's all been tripple checked. Other sources are perfect. My wife and I immediately noticed it a few nights ago and it was that noise that prompted me to check the software and notice that I'd jumped from 3.83 to 4.13.

On the other hand, I am no longer experiencing any audio drop outs. That's a great improvement, but this noise is quite annoying.  

Anyone else?


----------



## tsrk30 (Jan 8, 2005)

I just got Dishnetwok and I have the 625 reciever. I have noticed the ticking only a few times. I have not noticed it on any of the music channels. Have you called Dish?



Delta5 said:


> While I really appreciate the new search functions, this software patch has introduced a problem. Is anyone else experiencing tapping/clicking sounds? Like a ticky-ticky-ticky noise as sounds fade out? I have a fairly decent home theater system, and pretty much always watch TV using the Dolby ProLogic II setting, and it has always sounded great. But now, when there's significant sound, like direct dialog or a shout or a bang, there's a tapping/clicking noise coming from the 625. It's not just one speaker, as I can hear it from all of the speakers in my system - but mostly from the center channel, which makes sense as that's where most of the sound is coming from anyway. It sounds like a bad compression artifact. It's doing it on all channels, from any recording - even those made before the software patch.
> 
> Now I know that the first reaction is that there's a problem with the receiver, speakers, or wiring. There is not. It's all been tripple checked. Other sources are perfect. My wife and I immediately noticed it a few nights ago and it was that noise that prompted me to check the software and notice that I'd jumped from 3.83 to 4.13.
> 
> ...


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

tsrk30 said:


> I just got Dishnetwok and I have the 625 reciever. I have noticed the ticking only a few times. I have not noticed it on any of the music channels. Have you called Dish?


Check the DVR 522 and audio problems thread. Perhaps there is also a similar problem going on.

Neil


----------



## Shortbus (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the 522 box and it does the same thing. It started right after the last update in mid-December. Dish replaced my 1st box and the new one does the same thing. I've talked to the techs a couple of times and they don't have any solutions but wait it out until the engineers figure out a fix. They won't offer a discount on service or anything so basically a big screw you.

I'm so annoyed by the popping sounds and the lack of customer service that I'm looking into switching over to Direct or Comcast.


----------



## tsrk30 (Jan 8, 2005)

I would not switch to Direct-TV. There is a popping sound on all the music channels and they basically blew me off when I reported the problem a number of times. That is why I switched to Dish.



Shortbus said:


> I have the 522 box and it does the same thing. It started right after the last update in mid-December. Dish replaced my 1st box and the new one does the same thing. I've talked to the techs a couple of times and they don't have any solutions but wait it out until the engineers figure out a fix. They won't offer a discount on service or anything so basically a big screw you.
> 
> I'm so annoyed by the popping sounds and the lack of customer service that I'm looking into switching over to Direct or Comcast.


----------



## Delta5 (Aug 7, 2006)

I have figured out that the ticking is related to the digital (optical) output. If I use the analog outputs to my stereo, the clicking goes away. I tested the input on my home theater receiver, and tried multiple cables. 

It's definitely something in the digital output of the 625.

And no, I haven't had a chance to call dish yet. Some days it clicks, other days it doesn't. We'll sit and watch one program and it'll start clicking/tapping during the show, last for 10 minutes, then quiet down and go away. It's weird.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

Delta5 said:


> It's definitely something in the digital output of the 625.


... and the 522.

I, too, have noticed that it is quite intermittent. It only seems to happen very critical, dramatic scenes.

I'm kidding, of course.

I have not been able to track if it only happens when watching recorded programs or if it also happens during live TV. Past issues with dropouts, beeps, clicks and audio sync have been confined to recordings, though these have become much less frequent than in the past.


----------

